# Farmhouse and Puddle



## invisible (May 9, 2011)

From today's exploration in rural Manitoba... Winter is gone for good, and the skies with photogenic clouds are back!


----------



## KenC (May 9, 2011)

Looks like the season New Englanders call "Mud".

This needs to be printed/viewed very big.  At first I thought there was too much foreground and the house was too small, but when I viewed the image larger it was much better.  I imagine it would continue to improve with increases in size.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 9, 2011)

KenC said:


> Looks like the season New Englanders call "Mud".
> 
> This needs to be printed/viewed very big.  At first I thought there was too much foreground and the house was too small, but when I viewed the image larger it was much better.  I imagine it would continue to improve with increases in size.



totally agree.
great PPing.
Is this the Nikon 14-24 zoom?


----------



## KristaIris (May 9, 2011)

i love the way you got the reflection in the puddle
for me, that made the picture


----------



## invisible (May 9, 2011)

KenC said:


> Looks like the season New Englanders call "Mud".


Here we call it the thaw  (That being said, I'm not sure if this puddle is part of the thaw or the flood.)



KenC said:


> This needs to be printed/viewed very big.  At first I thought there was too much foreground and the house was too small, but when I viewed the image larger it was much better.  I imagine it would continue to improve with increases in size.


I agree fully. Thanks, Ken.



The_Traveler said:


> great PPing.
> Is this the Nikon 14-24 zoom?


It is indeed. Thanks, Lew.



KristaIris said:


> i love the way you got the reflection in the puddle
> for me, that made the picture


I agree. I shot this house from three or four different angles, and this one with the puddle is by far my favourite. I think, however, that what really makes this picture is the clouds/sky. Thanks again, Krista!


----------



## mwcfarms (May 9, 2011)

I always enjoy your shots. Thanks again for sharing. Another keeper.


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (May 10, 2011)

Nice job! Looks incredible when viewed against a black background.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 10, 2011)

I envy your clouds, and locations, and talent.


----------



## mishele (May 10, 2011)

:hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:  

Great shot babe!!


----------



## invisible (May 11, 2011)

Thanks very much, guys and gals! Some of your comments have made my morning!


----------



## mikeree81 (May 12, 2011)

Awesome , well done


----------



## Mike Lamb (May 12, 2011)

Maybe just my screen but everything below the horizon looks too dark


----------



## mentos_007 (May 13, 2011)

Hi!
I like it, it has a nice dramatic look and is very dynamic. If I were you, I'd try a slightly different crop to get rid of the left side a bit, because, according to the whole photo, it seems to empty. I'd even go for the square crop.


----------



## STM (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful!

Color has its place but nothing beats a well executed black and white photo when it comes to conveying mood and emotion. If I might make one suggestion, I would crop a little off the right side of the image as the debris is a little distracting and it improves the composition a little to place the barn on a third.


----------



## mommyphotog (May 13, 2011)

I love it! Nothing else to say beside "nice work"!


----------



## invisible (May 13, 2011)

Mike Lamb said:


> Maybe just my screen but everything below the horizon looks too dark


I think it's your monitor  my own monitor is set a bit on the darker side, and I can see all the detail there.



mentos_007 said:


> Hi!
> I like it, it has a nice dramatic look and is very dynamic. If I were you, I'd try a slightly different crop to get rid of the left side a bit, because, according to the whole photo, it seems to empty. I'd even go for the square crop.


Hi Mentos! Thanks for the suggestion. I've played with the image trying to make it work after getting rid of part of the left side, but nothing really worked (mostly because of the curve created by the different tones of the grass in the foreground). My best result following your suggestion was this:










STM said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Color has its place but nothing beats a well executed black and white photo when it comes to conveying mood and emotion. If I might make one suggestion, I would crop a little off the right side of the image as the debris is a little distracting and it improves the composition a little to place the barn on a third.


Thank you for your crop suggestion as well! Here's what I've come up with:







Finally, someone on another forum suggested a pano-like crop, and I came up with this:






Myself, I'm on the fence between the original version and the last crop (pano), leaning towards the original.

Thanks everybody for your feedback and kind comments!


----------



## Bgagnon127 (May 21, 2011)

I love the pano crop. Amazing image!


----------



## invisible (May 22, 2011)

Bgagnon127 said:


> I love the pano crop. Amazing image!


 Thank you!


----------



## Cherix (May 23, 2011)

Such a PERFECT shot! I prefer the original one. I like the shadow of house on the water.


----------



## manaheim (May 23, 2011)

Awesome.

As usual, I bow to your work.


----------



## invisible (May 24, 2011)

Thank you kindly, Cherix and Chris!


----------

